# possession in Turkish



## Şafak

Merhaba herekese,

Aşağıdaki cümlerde bir fark olup olmadığına bilmek istiyorum. Zaten bazı aylardır Türkiye'de yaşıyorum ama bence hala çok problemim bu konuyla var. Umarım bu konuna bana yardım edebilirsiniz.

Durum: ben taksiyle herhangi bir yere gidiyorum. Yolculuktan sonra açık olarak (obviosly, of course) ödeme yapmalıyım. Yolculuk 25 TL olduğunu bana soför söyledi ama bende 25 TL yok. Sadece 20 TL var. Durumda nasıl cümle doğru?

1) Çok üzgünüm ama ben sadece 25 lira*m* var. Olur mu?
2) Çok üzgünüm ama *bende* sadece 25 lira var. Olur mu?
3) Çok üzgünüm ama *yanımda *sadece 25 lira var. Olur mu?

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## misi2991

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Merhaba herekese,
> 
> Aşağıdaki cümle*le*rde bir fark olup olmadığına bilmek istiyorum. *Birkaç aydır* Türkiye'de yaşıyorum ama bence h*â*l*â* *bu konuyla ilgili* çok problemim var. Umarım bu konu*d*a bana yardım edebilirsiniz.
> 
> Durum: ben taksiyle herhangi bir yere gidiyorum. Yolculuktan sonra *doğal* olarak (obviosly, of course) ödeme yapmalıyım. *Şoför,* *ücretin *25 TL olduğunu söyledi ama bende 25 TL yok. Sadece 20 TL var. *Bu* durumda *hangi *cümle doğru?
> 
> 1) Çok üzgünüm ama ben sadece 25 lira*m* var. Olur mu?
> 2) Çok üzgünüm ama *bende* sadece 25 lira var. Olur mu?
> 3) Çok üzgünüm ama *yanımda *sadece 25 lira var. Olur mu?
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkürler.



2 ve 3.


----------



## Şafak

Cevabın için teşekkür ederim. Şu anda hatalarımı görüyorum! 
Sağ ol!


----------



## hcanbyrm

Jennifer Weiss said:


> 2) Çok üzgünüm ama *bende* sadece               25  *20 *                   lira var. Olur mu?
> 3) Çok üzgünüm ama *yanımda *sadece           25  * 20 *                    lira var. Olur mu?




If you want to use the total amount in the sentence that you do not have then

Bende 25 lira yok.  20 lira var. Olur mu?   /  I do not have 25 but 20. Would that be okay?



----


25  - 20 =  5     so here is the other way.

5 lira eksik.  Sorun olmazsa bir dahakine öderim.   /  I am 5 lira less.  If that would not be a problem I can pay that 5 later.


----------



## Şafak

Ne güzel. Dürüst olarak genellikle durumda “bende 20 lira yok” kullanıyorum. Türkçe anlamaya başlıyorum sanırım. 

Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## YeniKaynak

Arkadaşların dediklerine tamamen katılmakla birlikte, birinci cümlenin de düzeltilmesi için "ben" yerine "benim" demeniz yeterli olacaktır.
1) Çok üzgünüm ama ben*im* sadece 20 lira*m* var. Olur mu?


----------



## Şafak

YeniKaynak said:


> 1) Çok üzgünüm ama ben*im* sadece 20 lira*m* var. Olur mu?



Whoops! Hatta yaptım. Doğal olarak ''benim'' ''ben'' yerine yazmalıydım.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Whoops! Hatta yaptım. Doğal olarak ''benim'' ''ben'' yerine yazmalıydım.


Ben*de *20 lira var
Ben*im* sadece 20 lira*m* var.
20 lira*m* var.


_*Extra info.  *_

1-   Bende 20 lira*n* var     means  I have 20 lira which belongs to *you.     *
2-   Benim 20 lira*m* var    means  I have 20 lira which belongs to *me.


1-    (People would mention this statement when they are ready to pay  their lend/borrowed money back to other person.)*


----------



## misi2991

hcanbyrm said:


> 1-   Bende 20 lira*n* var     means  I have 20 lira which belongs to *you.     *
> 2-   Benim 20 lira*m* var    means  I have 20 lira which belongs to *me.*



Doğruluğundan emin değilim, ama bildiğim kadarıyla bu cümleler İngilizcede şöyle ifade ediliyor:

1. I have 20 liras of yours.
2. I have 20 liras.


----------



## hcanbyrm

misi2991 said:


> Doğruluğundan emin değilim, ama bildiğim kadarıyla bu cümleler İngilizcede şöyle ifade ediliyor:
> 
> 1. I have 20 liras of yours.
> 2. I have 20 liras.



Açıklayıcı ve anlaşılabilir olsun diye uzun tuttum ingilizce anlamını Jennifer için.
Sizinkiside aynı anlamda, benimkiside.


----------

